# Please help is my pup a sable



## paigelahman (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey guys I was just wanting help on whether my puppy is a black/dark sable!! This is him at 4 weeks old!! He is the one on the left in the photo with two puppies, thank you so much!


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope


----------



## paigelahman (Sep 25, 2014)

Are you sure?? Because the black and tan in his litter look completely different and are no where near as black


----------



## paigelahman (Sep 25, 2014)

Is this pup a sable? Sorry am deciding what puppy to get out of the litter and am looking for a dark/black sable and need a bit of help with what they look like as pups


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Black and Tans at four weeks are almost all black - like your pup. the one on the right is most probably a sable. 

The one in the above pic may be a sable. 

Cannot predict how dark the pups will get at this age - sables go through all sorts of colour changes until ther final adult coat grows in. They probably will end up looking like the parents. Have you asked the breeder which pups look like they might be dark sables? They should have a much better idea of what the pups will end up like than what we can tell from frontal pics and no pedigree to check the colour inheritence. 

What is the breeder saying about your pup?


----------



## paigelahman (Sep 25, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Black and Tans at four weeks are almost all black - like your pup. the one on the right is most probably a sable.
> What is the breeder saying about your pup?


They're saying he is a sable but they more i look at him the more I can't be sure, I knew that all black and tan puppies are mostly black at four weeks but the others are a lot lighter than him, 

Is this pup more likely to be a sable?? I haven't actually purchased yet, still deciding which one to get!!


----------



## paigelahman (Sep 25, 2014)

The breeders seem to be convinced that he is going dark sable??


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

The black pup in the first pic looks black/tan. The lighter one looks sable and so does the other pup you posted.

I'd be concerned if the breeder can't tell you what color the pups will be.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't pick your dog over the colour, pick it over the best temperament and mix for you and your family!


----------



## paigelahman (Sep 25, 2014)

I think there's just been a miscommunication error with the puppies..
do the two sables look dark sable or?

Am not picking dog over colour  the three pups in the photos had the best temperments for me I was merely curious about colouring as sable is my favourite colour, the three I'm trying to choose just happen to be sable bar one


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Your best bet for getting a dark sable is to go with DDR lines. Talk to your breeder, they should know what their dogs produce and if these pups are black sable/dark sable/patterned sable or any of the other sable varieties...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You keep asking the same question and getting the same answers. It's hard to tell from the pictures, so ask the breeder. If the breeder can't tell...find a new breeder.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my answers, the first picture is NOT a sable, the 2nd picture, possibly a light sable, the third picture NOT a sable

To add, puppies that are not sables lighten up as they age, they are almost 'black' when born, unless the puppy is a true 'black' or a very dark bicolor at birth, color changes as they age..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it is too difficult to decide from the picture presented. A side shot , full body preferred.

I wouldn't be as certain without seeing more of the pup.

I have had several darker sable dogs look exactly like this .

The leg pattern and the brown under the longer hair is what makes me think sable.

If you go to CARMSPACK.com and look in the upper right corner I am holding 4 pups in my arm - by memory maybe 5 weeks of age - ALL of them sable , both sire and dam sable. I have a close-up picture but don't know how to post from an attachment.
The dog immediately to the left of that picture "Kai" being played with in a bit of agitation - sable , both parents sable - I think that is what the pup will look like that the OP is asking about . A pattern sable. 
I have more pictures .
In the last 25 years I think I have had 90% sable dogs . Then blacks and bi-colours . 
link provided for no other purpose than showing the picture . It would have been available anyway through the signature line.

OP send a pedigree and lets see the background -

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/classifieds.viewad?adid=216685











chosen as an illustration of what that pup the OP is asking about may look like standing - dog on far right - sable -


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

This is my patterned sable at 8.5 weeks. He will not appear sable as an adult, even though he is genetically sable.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful pup -- sable


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> View attachment 241761
> 
> 
> This is my patterned sable at 8.5 weeks. He will not appear sable as an adult, even though he is genetically sable.


So what will he look like as an adult?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My patterned sable male as a puppy:









He got very dark, then started lightening, and now he looks like this:


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

paigelahman said:


> Hey guys I was just wanting help on whether my puppy is a black/dark sable!! This is him at 4 weeks old!! He is the one on the left in the photo with two puppies, thank you so much!



No your pup is black and tan


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

paigelahman said:


> Is this pup a sable? Sorry am deciding what puppy to get out of the litter and am looking for a dark/black sable and need a bit of help with what they look like as pups



This one is a sable.


----------

